# Craigslist



## J_Fed (Aug 25, 2008)

Is craigslist.com a good place to search classified ads? Is a trust worthy place? I want to look for some gently used tools and such.


----------



## St. Paul (Aug 26, 2008)

It's not the site you have to watch out for, it's the people who want to scam other people that you need to look out for. Mostly, it's a trust worthy site. They have a tab on their website that you can click and read about what kind of scams they see come and go on their site and what to look out for. Alot of times if it has something to do with the UK or Africa, somewhere like that, it's a scam.
Also look out for the people who reply to ads that you post, as they can be scammers too.


----------



## Bushytails (Aug 27, 2008)

Anything involving shipping, cheques, money orders, web sites, dealerships, or online stores is a scam.  Anything with lightblue, azure, size=1, or other attempted hidden text is a scam.  There's a few other scams that are a bit harder to spot, mostly involving newish cars and motorcycles priced abnormally cheaply.  Otherwise it's just like any other classifieds - meet in person, and see if it sounds like he's trying to rip you off or not.  Anyone who won't meet you in person is likely a scammer.  Some people will insist at meeting at a store, mall, etc out of paranoia, but those are exceedingly rare - most sellers will just give you their address and a good time to stop by so you can take a look at whatever they have.  Anyone who even mentions shipping, money orders, etc should not be contacted back, unless you're in the mood to do some baiting.

--Bushytails


----------



## Howie (Aug 28, 2008)

Just always be cautious of who you are dealing with.


----------

